# Can't get LSI U160  controller working. Help me, I beg you.

## Mr. Hahn

I have all the base scsi drivers compiled into the kernel along with sy53c8xx_2. till doesn't work. Enabled apci and apm (like I was told) and that still didn't work. I was able to install the system, but on system boot, it loads the driver (or at least it appears to) and then hangs. I am using the gentoo-sources, Reiserfs, and root is on the scsi drive. 

I just don't understand this, it worked fne with the symbios version 2 drivers in Slackware. Are there any config files I have to setup in gentoo, or any kernel parameters that I must set? I am pretty much begging at this point, because I don't know what else to do.

edit: This controller uses the 53c1010 chip.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

darn, I meant to post this in hardware, can a mod please move this?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Moving the thread as requested, from Other Things Gentoo into Hardware.  I haven't even had a chance to read your question though.  I do have one of these cards working in my own rig.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I'm not any where near my rig at the moment to tell you which version I am using (I am pretty sure though that I am using the second version) you do of course have the support compiled directly into your kernel proper right?  (* instead of an M?)  My card is also the LSI Logic U160 with the same controller chip.  I have my root reiserfs partition on the drive (it is my only drive in the system currently) as is boot which is ext2 and my swap.  You should never (that I am aware of, and I am still learning) need to have both APM and ACPI compiled in to the same kernel, ACPI replaced APM (if your mainboard is new enough to support ACPI that is.)  So choose one or the other.  I know I had an ACPI compliant board a while back and I compiled both in and the APM support gets loaded first, later I found I got better support using the ACPI since that's better (newer and more feature filled) and my board supported it.

Please post more questions if you have them and more details if you get them.  I'll give you more details about my setup when I am back at my own system.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Mr. Hahn

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Moving the thread as requested, from Other Things Gentoo into Hardware.  I haven't even had a chance to read your question though.  I do have one of these cards working in my own rig.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BonezTheGoon

 

do anything special to set it up (anything outside of the scsi area of menuconfig)? what kernel are you on? If I can get this working in gentoo, I will be the happiest linux user ever (because I won't be running RedHat or Slackware). Here is my setup:

2.4Ghz P4 cpu, Asus P4PE mobo, gig of crucial ddr (already got 1-4GB support compiled), LSI U160 Ultra160 scsi controller, Seagate Cheetah 15K.3.

I have pretty much all of my onboard devices turned  off too (besides bcm4400 lan). Anything you se in this setup that couldbe a problem. I have a geforce vcard btw, and I took the sound card out. non of my ide drives are connected either (just my cdrw). also, when I do /sbin/lilo is says that it can't recognise my video device, what the heck. There have been some changes I guess since a month back when I had gentoo on my last setup.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

yep, everything compiled directly into the kernel. all the base scsi stuff (almost everything in the scsi part of the kernel, pretty much all the stuff that was said to have for cdrw in the install guide, compiled right into the kernel along w/ symbios version2). 

I go have a 10gig vfat where I put windows on, then an ext3 for /boot, then swap, then reiserfs for root.

right now my Cheetah is the only drive, disconneted my 2 Barracudas that I'm using for all the massive stuff like divx and mp3s. I have already tried with apci on w/o apm, and it didn't work either. 

The kernel is set for smp, but I don't know why, when I turn it off the make dep halts with an error (something about kmod.o or ksym.o something like that) so I havn't been able to try with that local apci and apci-io stuff w/ the smp support off. 

I do have a second machine so I could aim anyone if I needed help as I was in chroot. 

thanks

----------

## Mr. Hahn

hmm, I may just try reinstalling it. I am not sure, but I think I may have used the wrong drivers or something the first time I compiled the kernel. It ahs happened to me before where I first time I compile I forget something (like vfat support this oen time) and Im  can never get it working after that. Oh well, I live 30 minutes from one of the mirrors so it should be a quick process if I set my make.conf to it.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

It shouldn't matter but I am using Grub instead of lilo.  I also have a nvidia video card, shouldn't matter though.  I didn't really do anything special to get mine working.  I have successfully used this controller with the following kernels: vanilla, gentoo, and gaming.  I have SMP and APIC disabled in my kernel (SMP because I only have one CPU and APIC because the SiS chipset's do not play nice with the Linux 2.4.x implementations of APIC -- and I happen to be using a SiS chipset, which I love.)  APIC just doubles the number of IRQ's your system has, I've not seen it be very helpful really (but what the hell do I know?!?!?!?!)  I have 512MB PC2700 (DDR333) and I am using a Seagate Barracuda 10K drive.

I don't think you should need to rebuild, this support is all contained in the kernel and it's modules.  So you should only need to bother with it (unless you have mis-diagnosed the problem to begin with and the freezing has nothing to do with your SCSI controller.)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Mr. Hahn

I wonder why it won't finish make dep w/ smp off.. hmm

----------

## BonezTheGoon

What do you see when you try?  What is the output?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Mr. Hahn

I will direct the output to a text file and paste he error message here.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

the last thing it says on boot is:

```

blk: queue c2698418, I/O 1048575Mb (mask 0xfffffffffff)

```

What could that mean?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Here is a snip of what I see . . . 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT400 @ 0xe0000000 128MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

sym.0.8.1: setting PCI_COMMAND_PARITY...

sym.0.8.0: setting PCI_COMMAND_PARITY...

sym0: <1010-33> rev 0x1 on pci bus 0 device 8 function 0 irq 19

sym0: using 64 bit DMA addressing

sym0: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, LVD, parity checking

sym0: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym0: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym0: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

sym1: <1010-33> rev 0x1 on pci bus 0 device 8 function 1 irq 16

sym1: using 64 bit DMA addressing

sym1: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, SE, parity checking

sym1: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym1: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym1: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

sym1: SCSI BUS mode change from SE to SE.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.1.17a

scsi1 : sym-2.1.17a

blk: queue c158a994, I/O limit 1048575Mb (mask 0xffffffffff)

  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST173404LW        Rev: 0002

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

blk: queue c158aa94, I/O limit 1048575Mb (mask 0xffffffffff)

sym0:0:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sym0:0: FAST-80 WIDE SCSI 160.0 MB/s DT (12.5 ns, offset 62)

SCSI device sda: 143374738 512-byte hdwr sectors (73408 MB)

Partition check:

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22
```

I'm about worthless from here though!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Mr. Hahn

that's it, im reinstalling. Just going to take out anything I have added since my last successful gentoo linux install (ram, drives, sound card, etc) beside the scsi. I have like another month before school starts (and when I have my compilers class done in C w/ gcc) when I need linux running on my system. Hopefully I can get this working along with all the other emerges I usually run.

----------

## Mr. Hahn

ok this is looking good, on this second install (I'm gonna do it again when this one finishes, this one is a stage3)  it doesn't gtive me problems with turning off smp support during make dep.  wonder what could have been the issues though. 

kept complaining about ksyms.o before

----------

## Mr. Hahn

I WORKS  :Smile: 

----------

